# Hello



## DGV3 (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't tend to use forums often but I thought I'd join one just to test out the waters.
So, hello.
I've been breeding "pet" type mice for about three years simply for fun, going for the most "show standard" I can breed. I take it pretty seriously, don't consider them pets, and am very selective in what I keep.
I've been working on my agouti, angora/satin PEW, ivory, and angora agrente in the last year or so.
I think that's pretty much it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome 

Where are you located? (country wise)


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## DGV3 (Sep 2, 2018)

WoodWitch said:


> Welcome
> 
> Where are you located? (country wise)


I'm out of Colorado in the USA


----------

